# Windsor Police Officer Killed



## Thompson_JM (5 May 2006)

http://www.pulse24.com/News/Top_Story/20060505-009/page.asp

Reports from Windsor indicate a police officer in the border town has apparently been shot and killed and a huge manhunt has been launched for at least one escaped suspect. 

Details about what happened are still sketchy, but it appears just after 2pm, an officer became involved in a confrontation with two men in a convenience store parking lot. 

A clerk says she heard several loud bangs, then looked outside to see one man on the ground. 

“She saw two young men out in the parking lot,” explains Patty Handysides of Chum Radio’s CKLW. “She didn't realize at first they had guns. Next thing she knew, she heard two shots. She looked out. She saw a man shooting back at the kids. 

“He was bleeding profusely from the face, from the mouth area and then the two young men fled, one with a gun in his hand… 

"The man fell to the ground with a badge and other police material on him falling out. She says he was in plain clothes and then was not moving after that.”

Hours after the crime, his body remained under a tarp and hadn't been taken away. 

Other officers rushed to the area and took two young men into custody about 40 minutes later. 

They're said to be between 18 and 22 years old. 

But a third armed man who may have been involved fled the scene into an industrial area and authorities in Windsor have launched an intense search to find him.

“All off-duty officers have been called in. An R.C.M.P. helicopter has been called in. Tactical squads are combing the area,” Handysides adds. 

“It's a massive manhunt underway in one part of our city. Residents are very nervous. All the schools, both elementary and high schools are on lockdown because of this, because of someone out there still carrying a handgun.”

Handysides says the suspect’s hiding place is amongst a number of large and spacious warehouses, affording him plenty of places to hide. 

It doesn’t appear any of the others involved were wounded. 

Lloyd Menard was in the Mac's Milk store when the shooting took place outside. 

"At first, a couple of people thought they were just like poppers on the ground, but no, it was actually gunfire," he recalls. "My truck's got blood all over it, so those kids must have shot him right there."

The motive for the incident remains unknown, but Handysides agrees the town rarely sees such carnage. 

“Gun crime is very low here, even though we're close to Detroit,” she outlines. “It's very low. This is a complete surprise. It's taken us all by surprise that this would happen in the city today.” 





May 5, 2006 

________________________________________________________________________________

RIP, May the Slimeball who did this be caught, and have a great deal of street justice administered to him...

Zip. You, and the entire Windsor Police Service have my Sympathy.


----------



## vangemeren (5 May 2006)

It's on the T.V. They have a video feed from an American helicopter that flew over. Details still sketchy.

R.I.P


----------



## Michael Dorosh (5 May 2006)

> “It's a massive manhunt underway in one part of our city. Residents are very nervous. All the schools, both elementary and high schools are on lockdown because of this, because of someone out there still carrying a handgun.”



It's a hard heart that kills....does make the current minimum sentencing debate seem more relevant. Wonder how long the murderer's charge sheet is.


----------



## TMM (5 May 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## big bad john (5 May 2006)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060505/windsor_officer_shot_060505/20060505?hub=TopStories

Ontario police officer shot by two teens
Updated Fri. May. 5 2006 4:35 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

A police officer in Windsor, Ont. was shot by two teens, and unconfirmed reports say he died as a result of his injuries on Friday afternoon.

"An officer has been shot outside the Mac's Milk convenience store at the corner of Seminole (Street) and Pillette (Road) in downtown Windsor," CHYR radio reporter Jamie Tawil told CTV Newsnet Friday.

The shooting reportedly occurred just after 2 p.m. A motive for the shooting is not known.

"The body is there covered by a blanket, although police won't officially tell us that the officer has died," AM 800 reporter Patty Handysides told CTV Newsnet.

Two suspects, one in his 20s and another believed to be 18, are reportedly in custody as a result of a massive police search. Unconfirmed reports say police are searching for a third suspect using an RCMP helicopter and police canine units.

"It's a massive search right now," Tawil said. 

Two schools near the scene of the shooting have been locked down and residents have been asked to stay inside while the search is on-going.

Windsor police are refusing to comment on the incident and further details aren't immediately available.

Lloyd Menard was in the store at the time of the shooting. He says at first people didn't believe it was real. But he says his truck was covered in blood.

"At first, a couple of people thought they were just like poppers on the ground, but no, it was actually gunfire. My truck's got blood all over it, so those kids must have shot him right there."

An employee of the convenience store, identified as Emma, says she saw two young men in the parking lot when suddenly she heard shots.

"We heard gunshots and a guy was bleeding from his mouth and then we were told he was a policeman," she said. 

As news of the shooting circulates around the southwestern Ontario city, people in the community are shocked.

"The whole city is ... very alarmed right now," Handysides said. 

"This is very rare, indeed, for Windsor. Even though we are right across the river from Detroit, gun crime is low in Windsor and certainly death by gun is very, very rare," she told CTV's Newsnet Friday afternoon.

With files from The Canadian Press



http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2006/05/05/windsor-shooting.html

Windsor police officer shot dead outside convenience store
Last Updated Fri, 05 May 2006 16:20:44 EDT 
CBC News
A police officer in Windsor, Ont., was shot and killed on Friday outside a convenience store.

  
After a police officer was slain in Windsor, Ont., two people were reportedly taken in custody. (CBC)  
The shooting happened in the east end of the city just after 2 p.m. EDT.

Police have reportedly taken two people in custody and special tactical units are searching for a third suspect. As well, a canine unit is on the scene and helicopters are taking part in the search.

"There are dozens and dozens of police officers at the scene," CBC reporter Dale Molnar said.

"They have recovered a weapon, a gun, a short time ago."

Two schools in the area of the shooting were sealed off as a precaution, although Molnar said at least one had since been reopened.

"Students who bus or walk have been affected," local Windsor school official Doug Fox told CBC News.

'My truck's got blood all over it'

Lloyd Menard, who was in the store at the time of the shooting, told a local radio station what he saw and heard.

"At first, a couple of people thought they were just like poppers on the ground, but no, it was actually gunfire," he said. "My truck's got blood all over it."

An employee named Emma who works at the convenience store also heard the shots.

"We heard gunshots … and then we were told he was a policeman," she told a local radio station.

Laura Tullio, who was serving people in a nearby restaurant, spoke about the shooting with CBC News.

"A woman came running in and asked us to call 911," she said.

"It just didn't seem real," she said.




My condolances to the Constables family, colleagues and friends.


----------



## old medic (5 May 2006)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20060505.wpolic0505/BNStory/National/home


No press release as of yet, but here is the link:

http://www.police.windsor.on.ca/Media%20Releases%202006/index.htm


----------



## DG-41 (5 May 2006)

There is supposedly a press conference called for 2000 tonight.

We've got friends and soldiers in the Windsor Police.

DG


----------



## vonGarvin (5 May 2006)

RIP


----------



## Spanky (5 May 2006)

The shooting occurred about 100m from my house (as the round flies).  Five area schools were on a lockdown that has since been lifted.  Lot's of rumours, are of course, bouncing around the neighbourhood.

To zipperhead-cop and your brothers and sisters in blue..... my condolences.


----------



## Sig_Des (5 May 2006)

Ripped to the downed officer.

condolences to our cousins in Blue


----------



## Screw (5 May 2006)

My condolences. But they are teens. We'll see what happens......


----------



## Hot Lips (5 May 2006)

RIP


----------



## old medic (5 May 2006)

Windsor Police have now updated their site and put out a press release:
http://www.police.windsor.on.ca/Media%20Releases%202006/May%202006/Second%20Take.htm

Date: May 5, 2006
Windsor Police Officer Killed in Line of Duty

It is with deep regret that we confirm that an on-duty Windsor Police officer, 37-year-old- John Atkinson, has been killed in the line of duty.  At 2:05 p.m., Senior Constable John Atkinson has occasion to be in the area of Pillette Road and Seminole Street and apparently saw some suspicious men.  He approached the individuals and during this time a firearm was produced and the officer was shot.  Although struck by a bullet he was able to return fire.  Two suspects were seeing fleeing the area on foot after the shooting, leaving the officer lying on the sidewalk.  It is possible that when the suspects were fleeing, they discarded some items such as clothing.  The first suspect was described as white, male, in his teens wearing a black t-shirt.  The second suspect was described as white, male, in his teens, wearing a white, t-shirt and shorts.  Investigators are interested in information of anyone matching these descriptions, in the area before or after the incident, or anyone who may have had contact with them.

An immediate search of the area has resulted in the arrest of two, 18 year old Windsor men.  A firearm has been recovered but it is unknown if it was the weapon used in the shooting.  An intense investigation is ongoing with Inspector Greg Renaud heading a team of five Staff Sergeants and a large compliment of Detectives and investigators.  While some evidence has been recovered in the area of the search, canvassing of the area is expected to continue for some time.

Anyone with information about this incident is asked to call the Criminal Investigation Division at 255-6700 ext. 4830 or Crime Stoppers


----------



## Hunter (5 May 2006)

Zipperhead_Cop and the rest of those in blue in Windsor,

My thoughts are with you tonight.  My first thought when I heard the news was 'geez I hope it's none of the army.ca guys'.  I don't know what else to say, but I'm sorry for the lossandI hope you are all doing ok.  

Respect!

Hunter out.


----------



## Jordan411 (5 May 2006)

Love and Respect for my hometown officers. RIP


----------



## Scott (5 May 2006)

Just a friendly reminder to all posting in this thread and any that may be related: Keep it civil and factual.

Anyone caught doing a repeat performance of some of the shenanigans that happened after the four Mounties were slain in Alberta will face an immediate ban - no questions asked. Show some respect for the fallen Officer, his family and coworkers, one of whom posts here and is a valued member of the site, IMO.



ZC: My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ohdiesel (5 May 2006)

Hello,

I was in the vicinity of the area which was cordoned-off as they searched for the killers of this officer.  It was locked down like mad.

We usually don't have cop slayings in Windsor.  I am scared to say it's probably going (hope not) to be increasing.  Our economy is going down the tubes, more and more people are losing their jobs.  I am sure a lot of them are turning to selling drugs, prostitution, and gambling.  Our city is falling apart.



			
				Scott said:
			
		

> Just a friendly reminder to all posting in this thread and any that may be related: Keep it civil and factual.
> 
> Anyone caught doing a repeat performance of some of the shenanigans that happened after the four Mounties were slain in Alberta will face an immediate ban - no questions asked. Show some respect for the fallen Officer, his family and coworkers, one of whom posts here and is a valued member of the site, IMO.
> 
> ZC: My thoughts are with you.


----------



## mpitts (5 May 2006)

my condolences to Zipperhead Cop and all the other brothers, sisters of Windsor Police and of course the family of the fallen officer.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (6 May 2006)

My thanks and gratitude to all of you who have offered condolences to my Police family and myself.  As you can imagine, since the case is very fresh, I cannot comment as to the specifics.  However, to say that the suspects were "know to the police" is trite, however quite accurate.  
I now sit here with a dull buzzing feeling in the back of my head.  I just got home from being called in for duty, to assist in the area canvass for cast off evidence.  Although I take all police deaths somewhat personally, this has never happened to me.  Perhaps I have an idea of the inner conflicted feeling that those of you who have lost a brother or sister in battle have felt.  
John was one of our best.  He was a highly motivated man, who had an instinct for trouble that bordered on psychic.  He could both flip informants, and crack skulls when needed.  When I was first on the job, another recruit and I trained out of the old Sandwich Towne Precinct, and John was my buddies coach officer.  He had that priceless talent that I envy, the ability to pull a name or address out of nowhere.  I'm not good with names, and being a bit dyslexic addresses aren't my strong suit.  I got to work a car with him one time when we pulled a local g-ball for blowing through a stop sign.  The guy had something like 14 points on his licence, and another ticket with points was going to be the end for him.  John talked him into giving him some information, and ended up locating the location for around $30,000 worth of stolen electronics which had been taken from a local electronics store from a B&E.  It was a huge bust, and it only happened because John gave the guy the chance to dodge a $85 stop sign ticket.  Any of the coppers out there know the kind of guy I'm talking about.  Show up at a mess, and spin gold.  
John was an Intelligence officer, and specialized in anti-terrorism.  How ironic that his life be uselessly snuffed out by white trash Canadian scum that probably never left the borders of Windsor, unless they were transferred to a detention facility outside of the area.  
Now as I type, and think of a hundred things I want to say about John, and my tears make the screen hard to read, I keep coming back to the slightly evil smile that he had when he was closing in on a lead or a bad guy.  It was part cat with its prey, part 9 year old boy who hit his first home run, and you knew that someones day was going to be sucking fairly soon.  He loved this job, and he died protecting the people of Windsor.  
Now I will pack, polish my parade boots and get ready to go to Toronto in the morning to march in the Toronto Police Memorial Parade.  Then we will come back, stand post, and say good bye to a much loved Brother who deserved so much better that to be taken down for such a useless reason.  
God be with all of you, and protect you and the ones you love.


----------



## vonGarvin (6 May 2006)

Zipperhead:
It sounds as though Windsor lost one of its finest.  I cannot find words to express my feelings accurately.  Stay strong, brother, and I pray for comfort for those left behind.


----------



## Recce41 (6 May 2006)

After 125 yrs of being one of the only cities that had not had a peaceofficer killed. A dark day in my home town. It shocks me about the age of the lil basT@#$s. 

RIP.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (6 May 2006)

It went out over our in car terminals yesterday afternoon.  For those of you who are Police Officers that post on this site, make sure your wearing that armour.  I caught myself complaining yesterday about how hot it was, and then this happens.  Zip, my condolences.  Myself and several others will be putting our mourning ribbons on our vests today.


----------



## JBP (6 May 2006)

I cannot say words that will make any of you in the police feel better, but just know we feel your pain at least in a very small part and wish you all luck in continuing on to protect good Canadians throughout Canada and making people's lives safe and happy.

This is why every time I see any emergency service (fire, police or ambulance) rushing by, I wish them luck and pray that they won't be running to thier fate's... 

RIP and I wish you farewell John


----------



## zipperhead_cop (6 May 2006)

Again I thank you for your kind words.  
If anyone has anything they could share with the family, please access the attached link.  With the wealth of education and experience here, I would imagine that you collectively have some words that can take the edge off of the pain of loosing a loved one in the line of service.


Johns Obituary


The Windsor Police Family appreciates your support.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 May 2006)

To all members:

The following has been sent on behalf of the Site, Owner, Staff and Membership:

"On behalf of the Staff and Membership, of www.army.ca, I would like to offer our deepest sympathies and heartfelt condolences. Have comfort in the fact that the world is a better place because of John. He will not have died in vain."

Feel free to send personal condolences to:

http://www.legacy.com/can-windsor/Guestbook.asp?Page=GuestBook&PersonID=17646498

Be advised, there is a very large lag time ( almost 24 hours) from post to publish, while they vette the messages for content.


----------



## big bad john (11 May 2006)

Rest in Peace.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060511/atkinson_funeral_060511/20060511?hub=TopStories

Thousands honour fallen Windsor police officer
CTV.ca News Staff

Thousands of police officers from across North America gathered on Thursday to honour the life and legacy of slain Const. John Atkinson at his funeral in the southwestern Ontario city of Windsor. 

Ontario Premier Dalton McGuinty described Atkinson as a hero who died doing his duty.

"Greater love has no man than this, that he lay down his life for his friends," said McGuinty, quoting from the Gospel of John. "Sr. Const. John Atkinson was a hero. Not only because he made the ultimate sacrifice, but because he did it out of love; love for his friends, love for his community, love for his fellow man."

The funeral service was held at a University of Windsor recreation centre -- one of the few venues in the city large enough to hold the thousands of people who came to pay their respects. 

Chief Glen Stannard of the Windsor police described Atkinson as a dedicated worker who could always be relied upon.

"John was a hero in life before this tragedy," Stannard said. "He was already a hero and best friend to Shelley, superman and daddy to Mitchell and Nicole, a hero to his family, his church, his community and the Windsor Police Service."

"He was full of life and he loved life."

The crowd included a large contingent of uniformed officers from across Canada and the U.S., creating a virtual sea of uniforms in the audience. Between 7,000 and 10,000 people were expected to attend the ceremony.

Police officers from London, Ont. took over duties in Windsor to allow local officers to attend the funeral of their slain comrade.

Atkinson's casket, draped in a Canadian flag, was escorted by a Windsor police honour guard, wearing black arm bands showing the badge number of the fallen officer.

Atkinson's wife and seven-year-old daughter and nine-year-old son arrived shortly after, where his widow, Shelley, was embraced by Windsor Mayor Eddie Francis.

"Your father was a hero, always remember that," Mayor Francis said, addressing Atkinson's children during his speech. "Shelly, your husband made a difference. He made our city a better place and that's the greatest accomplishment I can think of. Thank you for sharing him with us."

Thousands have already attended a memorial and the visitation this week for Atkinson, the only officer killed in the Windsor force's history.

"I have always felt that a police officer is almost like a public possession," Mike Sale, a historian with the Toronto police, told CTV Newsnet.

"A police officer, when called to that service, serves everyone in the community and society and so when a police officer is lost -- while the loss is tragic and devastating for the immediate family -- there is this reverberating effect throughout the professional community," said Sale, a former inspector with the Toronto police service.

Atkinson, a 14-year veteran with the force, was gunned down in the line of duty last Friday afternoon when he approached two men believed to be in the middle of a drug deal at a local convenience store parking lot.

The 37-year-old leaves behind a wife, nine-year-old son and a daughter who turned seven one day after he was shot.

Nikkolas Robert Brennan and Cody Clifford Defausses, both 18, have been charged with first-degree murder. They are also charged with drug trafficking and Brennan faces a weapons charge.

A group of hotels in Windsor is donating 10 per cent of revenues from every room booked by those attending Atkinson's funeral.

The Westmont hotel group, which runs the Hilton, Radisson and Comfort Inn, says the money will go into a trust fund for Atkinson's children. 

Westmont director of sales Shelly Sechopoulos told The Canadian Press that they've already been able to raise thousands of dollars. 

Meanwhile, blue ribbons are popping up all around Windsor in memory of the slain officer.

The campaign has spread so quickly that it's now hard to find such ribbons for sale in the city. 

Danielle Smith, whose husband is a provincial police officer and her brother a Windsor cop, initiated the idea on Saturday, one day after Atkinson was gunned down. 

Smith says she's been overwhelmed by the response. 

"I thought it would be a few neighbours around my neighbourhood," Smith said. 

With files from The Canadian Press


----------



## big bad john (11 May 2006)

http://www.police.windsor.on.ca/

*ATKINSON CHILDREN TRUST FUND*

A trust fund has been established at the Toronto Dominion Bank and the Toronto Dominion Trust for John's children, Mitchell 9 years, and Nicolle 7 years.  In the 'pay to' line print:  Windsor Police Association "In Trust" .  In the memo line print: Atkinson children account #3880-5218729  .  Donations can be made at any TD Bank or Trust branch in Canada.  Donations can also be forwarded to the Windsor Police Association at 2510 Ouellette Ave. Windsor, ON  N8X 1L4  .

Please let us all be very mindful of the sacrifice made here and let us be generous for our brother, comrade and protector.  He who in life took care of us, let us take care of his in death.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 May 2006)

Thanks for posting that link BBJ.  The outpouring of help to Shellie Atkinson and her children has been fantastic.  
Well, a brutal week for me winds down now.  Saying goodbye to John has been very hard, and the anger at the senselessness has not diminished.  When I am able to speak of the details of the shooting you will realize how hard John fought.  He literally fought past the end of his life.  
The funeral was like nothing we had ever seen in Windsor.  There was an unprecedented level of cooperation from scores of Police Services, and help was simply a matter of asking.  If anyone ever doubted that all Police on both sides of the border are one family, then this was their heads up.  We had officers from other agencies, many from London PS, come into our city and take our calls so the maximum number members could attend the funeral.  
Shellie was so unbelievably strong, she put us to shame.  She would actually come to the members and ask them how they were doing.  She is a courageous woman, and will need all of her strength to get through all this now that the hoopla has died down.  
I received a poem that was written for John by OPP Constable Katherine Burt.  Unfortunately it was not received in time and could not able to be used in the service, so I will reprint it here:

 Ode to Fallen Officers​_I said goodbye and went to work, like any other day
What lay ahead, I did not know - the ultimate price I would pay

I saw my shiftmates, we talked and joked, and caught up on some news
How would we know the battle ahead was one that I would lose?  

I joined the force to do some good, and help society
To serve and protect is what we do
Keep Canada strong and free

And all the times before this, I got myself out of a pinch
I didn't see this coming, fate didn't give an inch

I know that everyone's sickened 
by the horrible shock of my death
I wish I could say so long, be strong, even with my dying breath

I wanted to stay and keep working
I wanted to come home again
But now I am gone and I'm passing the torch
You must take it from me and forge on

I'm mad at myself for what happened
I was supposed to be calling the shots
I was taken blind side and now it's done
Saying farewell was not in my thoughts.  

We can't change what's already happened
Call it destiny, life or bad luck
Like some Brothers and Sisters before me
I died doing something I loved

To my family, I love you and want you to know
How much your support meant to me
To my friends, I say thanks, for being the people 
With whom I spent time that was free

To my kindly family of blue - oh how I'll miss you 
Kindred souls are we
Fighting the good fight and going to calls 
No one sees what we all have to see

My heart will always be with you 
My spirit will be carried on
In Duty, with Honour, I held my head high -
Pursue justice, let no evil spawn

Katherine Burt
OPP

In memory of Senior Constable John Atkinson
Windsor Police Service
May 2006_

To all of you, I again implore you to keep your heads up and take care of each other.  If a pathetic twerp like Nicky Brennan aka:  Soon to be Newest Fresh Candy On the Range, Five Packs of Smokes for a Half Hour, could do something like this, we all should be watching a little closer.  Blind side ambushes are the reality of the job, but we can still win the fight in the long run.
Be safe all of you.  As the trial unfolds, I will repost in this thread.
Thank you all again for your support.


----------



## Thompson_JM (15 May 2006)

Thank you and all those like you Zip, who go out there every day on the front lines in our country and do what you can to make this part of the world a little safer for us all...

Regardless of the uniform man, Brothers in Arms.


----------



## Ashes (18 May 2006)

My condolences. Too bad things have to happen like this.


----------



## Slim (24 Jun 2006)

I was fortunate enough to eb abel to attend the funeral in Windsor. I came close to tears more than once that day...

Cheers Zipper...Stay strong and alert. I'll be back soon then we can hook up and have a cold one in John's memory.

Slim


(Minor edit for PERSEC)


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Nov 2007)

So now it is done.

http://www.canada.com/windsorstar/story.html?id=710e87ab-f49a-4e5b-9454-049ea8e97ae0&k=53124
Cop killer convicted of first-degree murder; Automatic life sentence 

Trevor Wilhelm, Windsor Star
Published: Thursday, November 01, 2007

A court room erupted into cheers and the judge called for order Thursday, when a jury announced they found cop killer Nikkolas Brennan guilty of first degree murder.

It took seven hours for a jury to find Brennan guilty of murder and using a firearm in the commission of an indictable offence for the May 5, 2006 shooting of Const. John Atkinson.

Dozens of Atkinson's family members, friends and fellow cops broke into tears of joy when they heard the verdict.

"The jury did a good job and he got what he deserved, first degree murder," Atkinson's uncle, Chuck McDearmid, said outside court. "The last five days for the family has been sheer hell. It's just relived May 5 of last year. We're just glad that it's over with."

Brennan and Coty Defausses, later convicted of possession of crack cocaine for the purpose of trafficking, were standing outside an east end Mac's convenience store when they caught Atkinson's attention.

The 14-year veteran approached. Brennan pulled a gun and shot him in the face. Atkinson, 37, managed to fire back, but missed. He dropped dead in the street.

During his instruction to the jury, Justice Dougald McDermid said a first degree murder verdict would mean jurors believe Brennan knew Atkinson was a cop when he shot him.

McDermid will hear victim impact statements today, then he'll sentence Brennan. 

First degree murder usually carries life imprisonment with no chance of parole for 25 years.

Brennan was expressionless when the verdict came. For his family, it was tears of sorrow.

"I just hope this brings some relief for the Atkinson family," was all Brennan's dad Doug could muster while leaving court.

Atkinson's widow Shelley, along with his parents Richard and Charmaine, declined to comment.

Police Chief Glenn Stannard spoke for them.

"There is still a lot of healing to go on here," said Stannard. "This is really just another step in the process for this family that has suffered tremendous tragedy."

He said the verdict was a first step for justice for Atkinson's family. The second part, he said, will be today's sentencing.

"They just want to thank members of the community for their support, the jury for all of the work they did and special attention and thanks to the men and women of the Windsor Police Service, who worked so very hard to put this case together."

Staff Sgt. William Donnelly, who was at the scene after Atkinson died, said he was also relieved for the family.

"This has been an open wound for them since it happened," he said. "It was a tragic day. This has been 18 long months, and to see it finally come to some closure for the family, I'm just relieved for the family."

The verdict was "a big relief," said Assistant Crown attorney Walter Costa. He also praised community members who helped investigators.

"This community showed a lot of courage," he said. "There were people that came forward, who assisted police in producing information. Some came to give evidence. We had one gentleman who actually attempted to assist the police in apprehending Mr. Brennan without regard to his own safety. These people are remarkable people who showed a lot of courage. This community should be proud not only of John Atkinson, but all those people who came forward to assist in this investigation."

Defence lawyer David Jacklin said he was disappointed.

"But by the same token, you could see the jury gave the matter a lot of careful consideration by the length of time they were out making their decision," he said.

If Brennan was upset, he was keeping it to himself.

"He's pretty stoic about it," said Jacklin. "He knew from the outset that a murder case is always an uphill battle. He has a lot of regrets, obviously, for the family of the deceased. He's standing up as well as can be expected."

But Jacklin skirted a question about whether Brennan would now admit he knew Atkinson was a police officer when he pulled the trigger.

"That was the matter that was an issue that was before the court," said Jacklin. "You heard his statement."

I find myself still raw, back to the afternoon in May when I was called in on my day off that we had an officer down.  As for my feeling for the ruling, my jaded self says "I should fucking hope so" and stand by for the sentencing.  This is the outcome I had hoped and prayed for, and now that it's happened I find myself thinking "well, so what".  John is still gone.  Brennan is not.  

We had to live through the trial.  Bad enough for me and my police family, I can't imagine what it was like for Shelley.  Hearing things like Brennan saying about when he killed John "that was be best thing that ever happened to me" and other crap like that.  Trying to put myself into the shoes of my brother officer that had to do the undercover cell job on Brennan, and get him to talk about what a hero he thought he was, and acting like he thought it was all so awesome, while desperately wanting to go to the next cell over and exterminate the useless mouth breather.  

Now that the case is done, I'll share a bit of what happened.

John was on his lunch break on May 5, 2006.  He was getting gas for his personal vehicle, because he was going to his daughters seventh birthday party.  After he pumped his gas, he was going in to pay and two individuals caught his attention.  As John had an almost psychic ability to know when criminality was going on, he realized that there was a drug deal in progress.  He went back to his truck, got his side arm and then approached the two.  He took out his badge and identified himself and an officer.  Without warning or provocation, Brennan took out the pistol that he had been carrying around for several days.  Many of his friends, and his family (including his own mother) knew he had a pistol and did nothing about it.  At point blank range, he shot John in the face.  It was the classic neurological kill that we all hear about.  One to the head.  It's all over.  "Shut down the electrical" they tell us.  
But no one told John.  And he was better than that.  
He was heard to scream "You aren't doing this to me!" and he drew his pistol.  He fired one shot, but because his body wasn't working the right way and his arms were mush, the ejected casing stovepiped.  He then did a _clearance drill_, because we found a live casing at the scene.  He fired off another shot, which also stovepiped.  About 30 seconds later, his brain was not able to ignore the fact that he had died already.  He went to the ground with his gun at hand and badge beside him.  

But it was not Brennans day to get away.  An off duty officer that was driving in his personal vehicle just happened to still be in uniform and had his hand radio with him.  He heard the "officer down" call come in, and went into the area.  As it turned out, he saw a child running with no shoes (because tying your shoe laces is so terribly uncool) in the area, and took him down.  From the point of that arrest, they were able to find the drugs that were being sold, and recovered the murder weapon.  

I still can't stop being mad about this case.  The uselessness of the killing.  How strong Shelly is and how she shames us with her strength.  All of it so avoidable and wasteful.  

As I mentioned earlier in the thread, take care of each other.  For anyone that serves in a capacity that may take your life, you know how precious it is.  Wherever you serve, whatever role you play in the machine, take some time to think about what matters.  All the dumb shit, politics, petty whining and bitching-put that crap behind you.  Any one of us may end up fighting and dying beside the other, and we need to remember what is important, and what is useless static.  

This will be a particularly poignant Remembrance Day for me, and the brothers and sisters of the WPS.  I wish all of you safe journey, and Godspeed.  

And remember this filthy little beast, because in about 25 years he will be back out on the street, and then maybe he will get the real justice he deserves.


----------



## medaid (2 Nov 2007)

Look at that fracking punk! Life will be too easy for him... 

RIP Cst. Atkinson.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Nov 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Look at that fracking punk! Life will be too easy for him...



Now that the trial is done, the kid gloves will come off.  We can only hope for general population.  

Ohhh, Bruce......?


----------



## medaid (2 Nov 2007)

indeed...GP would be good... make sure someone tells him that calling people goofs is a good thing!


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (2 Nov 2007)

How much harder would life in prison be for a man who killed a police officer.


----------



## medaid (2 Nov 2007)

Future Unknown said:
			
		

> How much harder would life in prison be for a man who killed a police officer.



you're being sarcastic right?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Nov 2007)

Future Unknown said:
			
		

> How much harder would life in prison be for a man who killed a police officer.



It actually makes him something of a hero in criminal subculture.  However, he is just a wee bitch, and will likely be quite a desireable commodity.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (2 Nov 2007)

Why would another criminal care? honest question not trying to stir up a hive here.
I understand criminals wanting to hurt rapists and child molesters, and the slaying of a police officer is a monstrous crime, but why would another loser in prison feel any more animosity towards the person that may have helped put them in the place they are today.
I;m he gets to spend much of his natural life in prison, i hope justice manifests itself in the form of a .22 round on his return to society.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Nov 2007)

Future Unknown said:
			
		

> *Why would another criminal care? honest question not trying to stir up a hive here.
> I understand criminals wanting to hurt rapists and child molesters, and the slaying of a police officer is a monstrous crime, but why would another loser in prison feel any more animosity towards the person that may have helped put them in the place they are today.*
> I;m he gets to spend much of his natural life in prison, i hope justice manifests itself in the form of a .22 round on his return to society.



What kind of closet do you live in?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Nov 2007)

Lets keep this on topic.

Sorry Zipperhead, this goof won't be coming anywhere near my place of employment. Did someone we know hold true to his word?

To Mr. Atkinson's family, may you find comfort.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Nov 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Sorry Zipperhead, this goof won't be coming anywhere near my place of employment. Did someone we know hold true to his word?



Darn.  Hopefully he ends up somewhere "suitable".  
If you were referring to Defausses, he played ball.  In all reality, it seemed from the get-go that he had no interest in being associated to the event and was going to do whatever he had to distance himself.  He does, after all, still live here.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Nov 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Darn.  Hopefully he ends up somewhere "suitable".



Trust me, this cushy little hotel jail I'm at would not be "suitable" at all.
......I do warn you, and your comrades, to watch where CC tries to slide this goof over the next couple years.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Nov 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Trust me, this cushy little hotel jail I'm at would not be "suitable" at all.
> ......I do warn you, and your comrades, to watch where CC tries to slide this goof over the next couple years.



PM inbound


----------



## Greymatters (2 Nov 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Now that the trial is done, the kid gloves will come off.  We can only hope for general population.  Ohhh, Bruce......?



Bit of a new 'pretty-boy' for the old inmates.  Cant see Mr Tough Guy holding off his cellmate for long...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (3 Nov 2007)

I guess I still have tears to shed for this:

http://www.canada.com/windsorstar/news/story.html?id=5e7e2ef8-53c3-44e1-ab69-d2f5c3b716d3
Shelley Atkinson's victim impact statement
Windsor Star
Published: Friday, November 02, 2007
I never thought I would see the day I would be standing here in a court room reading a victim impact statement but here I am standing in front of you all, reading my victim impact statement. I was given the opportunity to share with you my feelings and how this has impacted the lives of Mitchell, Nicole and myself. Before I tell you about how I feel since Nikkolas Brennan robbed us of our John, let me tell you all who John was: 

First and foremost John was my soul mate, the father of Mitchell and Nicole, my best friend, my protector, my everything. John gave me purpose to get up each day, to live, love and laugh. He not only did this for me but for Mitchell, Nicole, his parents, brother Michael, his friends, his colleagues, the people who knew him and even the people who didn't. John Atkinson was not just a police officer, he was a hero. He was a hero because he made the ultimate sacrifice, but to me, to Mitchell, to Nicole he was a hero in a different sense. He was the guy who did the barbecuing, the person that would kill spiders in the bathroom, he was the one who would chase away the boogie man when Mitchell thought it was under the bed and he was the one who would kiss it all better when Nicole got a bump or a bruise and she wanted her daddy to kiss it and make the hurt go away. 

Yes he was a hero. He was our hero. 

On May 5, 2006 at approximately 2:05 p.m. Nikkolas Brennan pulled the trigger and ended John's life and life as we once knew it was gone forever. John and I will never walk into a room together, have our Saturday night date night. He will never come through our door again carrying Hagen Daaz ice cream and a bag of salt and vinegar chips with a big beautiful infectious smile on his face. We will never go to bed together, wake up together or make love again. We will never have our late night chats, cuddles on the couch, no more I love you's when he walked in the door or I love you's when he walked out. No more kisses that lasted forever and even our simple silence that spoke a thousand words is gone. And I'll never hear him say with pride "That's my girl" but with pride I can still say "that's MY guy." It's all gone. You (Nikkolas Brennan) took that away from us. 

Because of your actions you took away what every child should have. Every child should have their daddy by their side. John will never be able to see Mitchell's football games, be able to help him with his homework, take him fishing, go camping, watch him grow up and graduate high school and university and see his son marry and have a family of his own. You took from John the chance to see Nicole sing in the choir, play with her friends, take here to her first dance at school, meet her first boyfriend, watch her fall in love and be a proud father and walk her down the aisle. You took it all away. 

How do you sleep at night knowing you have changed our lives forever? We didn't ask for this. We wanted to grow old together. We wanted to be the loving family we were. We wanted all of that and you changed it and I will never forgive you for that. 

No sentence in the world will be acceptable for Mitchell, no punishment will fit the crime for Nicole, and no amount of justice could possibly be served now that I am without my best friend. But you must be punished for what you have done and having you out on the street after only 17 years would place you at the same age John was when YOU took his life. Why should you have the right to walk freely when you never gave that chance to my John? 

John loved his family, his friends, the people he worked with and his job. He lived for those moments with the people he loved and he died doing something he loved. He lived his life protecting his family and wanted to protect his community and make it safe from people like you. 

John was a husband, a father, a son, a brother, an uncle, a God Father, a friend - a police officer. Yes, John did make the ultimate sacrifice but because of you, Mitchell, Nicole and myself will make the ultimate sacrifice every day to wake up, to laugh, to dream and to try to live without the man that we called our HERO. 

SHELLEY ATKINSON

My heart and prayers go out to you and the kids, Shelley.  We won't stop being here for you, and we will never forget John and what he meant to us.


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Nov 2007)

My condolences and prayers for the family.


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Nov 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> It actually makes him something of a hero in criminal subculture.  However, he is just a wee bitch, and will likely be quite a desireable commodity.



I am sure he'll be gang-banged senseless!! All the power to that!

Lets hope he is cowardly, and picked on through out his 25 yrs. One thing I like about Australia is LIFE means LIFE, not 25 yrs. We have many criminals behind bars who will NEVER get out until they go out in a hearse. 


Regards,

Wes


----------



## zipperhead_cop (4 Nov 2007)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> I am sure he'll be gang-banged senseless!! All the power to that!



Dare to dream.  



			
				Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Lets hope he is cowardly, and picked on through out his 25 yrs. One thing I like about Australia is LIFE means LIFE, not 25 yrs. We have many criminals behind bars who will NEVER get out until they go out in a hearse.



Well, we know he is a coward.  How closely he is protected remains to be seen.  
As for a "life" sentence, that is just one more of the things that is wrong with the legal system.  But I won't junk up this thread with my usual ramblings.  The out of town judge for this one got it right.  And our thanks go out to him too.


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Nov 2007)

Well, for us, isn't "life" mean incarceration for "life", with no chance for parole for 25 years?


----------



## missing1 (4 Nov 2007)

My condolences to the family.

Dave Payne


----------



## zipperhead_cop (4 Nov 2007)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Well, for us, isn't "life" mean incarceration for "life", with no chance for parole for 25 years?



Yeah, but in some counties (like Wes mentioned) if you get "life" you die behind bars.  Why should he even get parole after 25?  
Then you have all the crap with the "faint hope clause" which now applies to something like 70% of lifers.  Not too terribly faint.


----------



## Thompson_JM (7 Nov 2007)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> I...We have many criminals behind bars who will NEVER get out until they go out in a hearse...



With this ****pump we should be so lucky....

one can only hope he will be welcomed with big tattooed open arms by his cellmate/husband.
perhaps he can fall down some stairs along the way...

at least the Judge did something right... prooving that everyonce in awhile the system can work in the way its supposed to....

Zip, you, the Windsor Police Service, and the Family of Officer Atkinson,  have my deepest sympathies. 

- Tommy


----------



## mudgunner49 (7 Nov 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I guess I still have tears to shed for this:
> 
> http://www.canada.com/windsorstar/news/story.html?id=5e7e2ef8-53c3-44e1-ab69-d2f5c3b716d3
> Shelley Atkinson's victim impact statement
> ...



 I have no words - just sitting here at my desk crying like a little girl.  My heart is ripped out for this woman and her children and all the things that they'll never have now.  Our Police Service here lost Cst. Don Doucette the week after John was killed and i still get choked up when I see his girls around town...


blake


----------



## geo (7 Nov 2007)

It at times like this that you know that "life sucks" for many.

Where's a good ditch when you need one?


----------

